# A change for the better and a question.



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

It's been just over a month now since Bailey has been home and I have notice a difference in her. I have changed her food to 4 health senior and added fish oil and a hip/joint supplement to her diet.

She seems more peppy, well, peppy for a 14yr old. She still sleeps mostly, but her walking has drastically improved, she doesn't seem to have as hard of a time with it. She likes to spend longer walking around outside, I go by her lead and she'll walk to the door when she's ready to come in. She's more alert when she is awake and it looks like one of her ears wants to stand back up. My dad never cleaned her ears so that's been a work in progress. <sigh>

All in all though I'm happy with her improvements, but that leads me into a question.

Bailey is my first senior dog and I've been told that before they are ready to go, they get lively again. Is there any truth to that?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think sometimes yes, but not all the time. In this case the food change and adding the fish oil probably helped. I noticed a difference in mine when I added the turmeric.


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

It's great that she's doing so well! 

And, I have never experienced pep before my other pets died. They seemed to just slowly get less and less able-bodied until it was time to go. It sounds like her health is improving and you'll get some extra time with her!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Ok, thanks. I'll leave it at the healthy changes being the reason for her pep. 

I'm probably just being overly paranoid. So many things are falling into place for us, there is a small part of me just waiting for something to happen. I just got her back after living with my dad for a long time (not that I didn't see her or spend time with her a lot) and I'm just not ready for anything to happen with her.

I know, I can't control it, but I'm not ready to deal with loosing her. I've heard of GSDs living to 15/16 years old so that is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> Ok, thanks. I'll leave it at the healthy changes being the reason for her pep.
> 
> I'm probably just being overly paranoid. So many things are falling into place for us, there is a small part of me just waiting for something to happen. I just got her back after living with my dad for a long time (not that I didn't see her or spend time with her a lot) and I'm just not ready for anything to happen with her.
> 
> I know, I can't control it, but I'm not ready to deal with loosing her. I've heard of GSDs living to 15/16 years old so that is what I'm hoping for.


Just enjoy her. Here is hoping for a few more years


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

llombardo said:


> Just enjoy her. Here is hoping for a few more years


I am  I'm just a worry wort. She's currently holding my feet hostage as her pillow. :wub:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

She sounds like a great dog. Just enjoy her. She will let you know when she's ready.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Nikitta said:


> She sounds like a great dog. Just enjoy her. She will let you know when she's ready.


She's truly my heart dog. We've been through heck and back and then some. Got her when she was 6 months old. She's been with me through having four kids, divorce, getting remarried, all the moves we made. She even went with us to St. Croix USVI when we moved down there for two years. I moved back, brought my kids and Bailey and left my ex down there. :wild:

We had to move into an apt. with weight restrictions so my dad took her in and she's been there the past few years. It wasn't ideal, but we still spent a lot of time with her and took her with us when we went and did things at the park. Stuff like that.


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

GSDolch said:


> Ok, thanks. I'll leave it at the healthy changes being the reason for her pep.
> 
> I'm probably just being overly paranoid. So many things are falling into place for us, there is a small part of me just waiting for something to happen. I just got her back after living with my dad for a long time (not that I didn't see her or spend time with her a lot) and I'm just not ready for anything to happen with her.
> 
> I know, I can't control it, but I'm not ready to deal with loosing her. I've heard of GSDs living to 15/16 years old so that is what I'm hoping for.


I understand what you mean. 

My grandparents had a shepherd mix that lived to 16; it happens!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

i hope this finds Baily continuing to feel good!!!

You're so fortunate ... I've NEVER had a GSD live past 13. I hope Baily will continue feeling good and not only meet your goal of living to 16 years but to surpass it!!!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

So glad to hear that you have her back and she's doing so well. I wouldn't worry about her getting peppy all of a sudden, my GSD Shasta is 15 and a half and she goes thru ups and downs all the time. Sometimes there's days where she just wants to sleep and I can tell she doesn't feel too great then other days she is very curious about everything, follows me everywhere, and clearly wants to do stuff so I will make sure we go on lots of short walks and go swimming.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

astrovan2487 said:


> So glad to hear that you have her back and she's doing so well. I wouldn't worry about her getting peppy all of a sudden, my GSD Shasta is 15 and a half and she goes thru ups and downs all the time. Sometimes there's days where she just wants to sleep and I can tell she doesn't feel too great then other days she is very curious about everything, follows me everywhere, and clearly wants to do stuff so I will make sure we go on lots of short walks and go swimming.


Thanks 

I've been letting her take the lead on what she wants to do. "Oh, you want to sleep, ok, works for me!" "Oh, you want to walk around longer? Sure..ok...I don't mind the rain...really." lol.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Tumeric and yucca root are two other supplements that can also help with inflammation of the joints / arthritis, etc. 

I don't know if you can use them together, but those are two more options for you!

Glad that Bailey's peppy again! Maybe it's happiness LOL


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Kyleigh said:


> Tumeric and yucca root are two other supplements that can also help with inflammation of the joints / arthritis, etc.
> 
> I don't know if you can use them together, but those are two more options for you!
> 
> Glad that Bailey's peppy again! *Maybe it's happiness *LOL


A friend of mine is certain that is what it is! I've heard of Tumeric before, I'll look into that and the Yucca and see what I find out. Thanks!


----------

